# Funny picture



## jjsull33 (Mar 21, 2013)

My manager at work saw this and linked it to me, I got a laugh so I thought I'd share


----------



## wellington (Mar 21, 2013)

Nothing showed up


----------



## jjsull33 (Mar 21, 2013)

http://cdn.thechive.com/chive/2013_...photos_/photos/inspire-others-27/original.jpg 
This is the link to it, my phone seems to not want to load it


----------



## luvpetz27 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hahahah!! Thanks for sharing!
Very cute and made me laugh!


----------



## patilraosaheb (Mar 27, 2013)

HI Ha


----------

